# Rig 'Em Right Field Bully blind vs. GHG Ground Force Blind



## Greenhead_Slayer

With a recent safety bonus from work I bought the GHG Ground Force Blind. I had the Rig 'Em Right Field Bully blind before, and I really liked it. The one downside to it was that it was a little bit too tall. It is a weird triangle shape that makes it difficult to break up in not much cover. It seemed to silhouette weird. This is Benelli in the Field Bully blind:









I bought the Ground Force blind primarily with the hope that it'd be easier to conceal and break up. I think it will meet that expectation. The pooch in the ground force blind:








What I didn't think about was the collapsing and beaing able to carry it around. Hands down the ground force blind sucks here. One long bar runs along the top, to break it down you pull this bar apart and it lays flat, but that is it. It is still probably close to 2 feet long? Does this break down more and I am just missing something? The Rig 'Em Right is almost like one of those pop up drake decoy bags. It has accordion like springs inside of it that you simply collapse and velcro shut, it folds up into a triangle that is really slick to carry around.








If you get to drive to all your hunting spots I'd say go with the Ground Force Blind, but if you are walking in a long distance I'd say go with the Rig 'Em Right. I was going to sale my Rig 'Em Right but I think I'll hang onto it just in case.


----------



## Steve Shaver

*Re: Rig 'Em Right Field Bully blind vs. GHG Ground Force Bli*

Looks like Benelli likes them both so who cares what you like


----------



## M Gayler

*Re: Rig 'Em Right Field Bully blind vs. GHG Ground Force Bli*

Had a hard time looking at the blind past that awesome looking lab! Love blacks!


----------

